# Found 14" newer-style frameless wiper blade for Versa



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

Last fall I finally found upgrade wiper blades for the Versa. Of all the companies out there, I only found one option that had the impossible-to-find 14" as well as the 26": "Trico NeoForm Beam Blades". They worked great last fall and winter - I love them!! 

I don't need to replace them quite yet, but I just got an email from wipers123.com and Trico has a $15 rebate on NeoForms through 5/15/10. They also sent me an additional $5 instant coupon "springreturningcustomer" (orders over $30) not sure when it expires... Thought I'd share!! Godspeed

:fluffy:


----------

